# One target animal?



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

GRINNERS!!!!Picked-up a "self help" book awhile back and plan to follow it to a "T".Even at a buck apeice,should only take a year or two and i'll be living the good-life!!!


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

SNAREMAN said:


> GRINNERS!!!!Picked-up a "self help" book awhile back and plan to follow it to a "T".Even at a buck apeice,should only take a year or two and i'll be living the good-life!!!


Smareman,
Can I borrow that book when your done with it???
:lol:


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

BigWhiskey said:


> Coyotes! I don't care if they are worth a penny, I want to catch coyotes. This was only my second year after them, but next year all other trapping will revolve around coyote trapping. My wife says I am obsessed, she might be right.


There are alot worse things to be obsessed with there B.W.
Like Grinners!!! Just kidding Snareman...


----------



## Bambicidal Maniac (Feb 4, 2011)

SNAREMAN said:


> GRINNERS!!!!Picked-up a "self help" book awhile back and plan to follow it to a "T".Even at a buck apeice,should only take a year or two and i'll be living the good-life!!!


Not to mention eatin' good from the neighborhood. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Seldom said:


> Leinenkugels!:lol:


Thats some good stuff. I remember the first time I had it. It would be tough to forget that night. I dont recall being poetic though.


----------



## jsmith2232 (Jan 4, 2006)

coyotes hands down for me, I've never met an animal that has given me such a challenge and that forces me to learn more about them on every set. I have more respect for them than any other animal I have ever persued, it took me 8 years of un successful hunting to give snaring a try and now that I got my first one I am hooked even more!!!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I've been keeping up with this thread but haven't chimed in because I'm having a tough time deciding. I like rats for the pure simplicity and the ease, the instant gratification. Blind setting mink can be frustrating but connecting is oh so sweet. Taking woodchucks, ****, skunks that are a problem for people is rewarding also. I enjoy beaver for the exploring I do when looking for sign and setting for them. Discovering a red in a coyote set will always bring a smile to my face and a grey might even be a little better. 
Then there's those darned coyotes and all the different attitudes, aggresive, timid, curious, uncurious, hungry, full, smart, dumb, etc. Anyone that's chased them has to give them some respect for their ability to keep their hide. For me the time and amount of work to catch them, well if it wasn't rewarding, I definately wouldn't be doing it


----------



## FAAMECH (Jul 14, 2009)

I have to agree with Freepop........ Every one of them is different. Some bark or growl in the trap and others do nothing. Every pelt is different....And they are just plain smart. So connecting on one... is pure accomplishment in my book......


----------



## skullman (Dec 9, 2008)

Up here we have registered trap lines and i am the only person traping the grounds. I love traping WOLVES.

Denis


----------



## hunterjb6 (Jul 7, 2009)

I too have been following along on this thread, and as Freepop had mentioned each target animal is a little different and they all have something fullfilling and unique about them, so I can say honestly that I really don't have one favorite (above all) animal!



skullman said:


> Up here we have registered trap lines and i am the only person traping the grounds. I love trapping WOLVES.
> 
> Denis


 
..............But going along with what skullman said, " I would at least like the opportunity to try and love trapping them.....:evilsmile:evilsmile:lol:


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice variety so far!


----------



## JUNKYARD (Jan 25, 2011)

Mink . Then again it is the only thing i have trapped.


----------

